# NGD a couple weeks ago!



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

So I've been away from the forum for a while and I thought I should come back and post some info about the new acoustic guitar I picked up a couple weeks ago! 

It's a custom from a guy in blackstock ON, Rick Ellicott, of Wolf Guitar Co.

I'm prob the worst at details, but the guitar has some local wood from ganaraska Forrest and the scugog area, 

The top is almost white(funny because I always like dark tops) but this thing is beautiful, and it PLAYS fantastic! Somthing I'm not used to in a acoustic guitar! 
So here are some pics but they do it no justice! It's finish is unreal!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats! A VERY nice looking guitar.

I have never heard of Wolf Guitars...or of Blackstock, ON. 
I must get out more often...LOL

ENJOY!

BTW...Did you ever get a Strat? 
You played mine at Riff's jam in Salem (Remember?).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

That is a very nice looking guitar, congratulations!


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

I did get a cheep strat copy to play and haven't touched it since I got my gibson nighthawk


----------

